# Best couplers



## zinger1970 (Dec 10, 2012)

what are the best couplers to use ? having problem with passenger cars coming apart on a incline


----------



## zinger1970 (Dec 10, 2012)

anyone ?


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

what do you have on your cars now?? most N scale user have kadee on their cars...just a thought. are you sure it's the coupler and not the track/roadbed??


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Micro-Trains are the highest rated of all. I'm in the process of upgrading locos & rolling stock with Micro-trains couplers, I like them. BTW, Micro-Trains is the company that made Kaydee couplers, they just changed the name to Micro-Trains Line.


----------



## zinger1970 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks wsboyette


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

BTW, are your cars uncoupling on the transition from level to incline ? If that transition is too severe, it can cause problems with uncoupling.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

You should consider whether or not you will actually be switching cars on your passenger train. With N I run rather than switch, the larger scales are much easier to switch in. For that reason I used a lot of fixed couplers, like the Bachman Ezmates. They weren't maybe the nicest looking but I never had a lick of trouble with a fixed coupler where I did with Rapidos and others. They were cheaper and at typical viewing distances good enough. Anything that could be defined as a unit train and not split up, passenger consists, string of tankers, etc get the fixed couplers.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

I originally had a couple of diesel locomotives with knuckle couplers, and am in the process of upgrading the steam locos to Micro-Trains couplers. As all of my cars had Rapidos, I economized by replacing only one coupler on the first car on each train, to match the train to the loco. That way the trains may be dropped using uncouplers on sidings in order to run the locomotives into the roundhouse.


----------

